# Vše je jedním



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I'm trying to grasp the meaning of the song Vše je jedním by Radůza. 
As far I have understood, jedním is used in expressions such as jedním hlasem (by one voice) or být jedním z (to be one of). 

So, could Vše je jedním mean _Everything is one, the same?_ - ?

Hope that it's not going out of the scope of the forum 

Děkuju vám moc


----------



## bibax

*Omnia unum est.*
Vše jedním jest.
All things creates unity.

*Omnia ab uno et in unum omnia.*
Vše z jednoho a v jednom vše.
All comes from one and makes unity.


----------



## Tagarela

Bibaxe, děkuji za odpověď.  Nevěděl jsem já ten latinský výraz.


----------



## ilocas2

Tagarela said:


> Bibaxe, děkuji za odpověď.  Nevěděl jsem já ten latinský výraz.



Could I correct you?

Bibaxi, děkuji za odpověď. Neznal jsem ten latinský výraz.


----------



## Tagarela

ilocas2 said:


> Could I correct you?
> 
> Bibaxi, děkuji za odpověď. Neznal jsem ten latinský výraz.



O, sure ilocas2! But why the "já" have to be ommited. I thought that it would be good to give more emphasis is this case.


----------



## ilocas2

Tagarela said:


> O, sure ilocas2! But why the "já" have to be ommited. I thought that it would be good to give more emphasis is this case.



It must be placed on the first position in sentence. And the auxillary verb "jsem" must be always on the second position in sentence.

Neznal jsem ten latinský výraz.

Já jsem neznal ten latinský výraz.

Ten latinský výraz jsem neznal. - best option


----------

